# Battery Capacity in Source



## Nateware (Oct 6, 2011)

I am looking for what section of the 4.2.2 source to edit to correct the battery capacity? I know between the toro and maguro devices there was difference in battery size and bugless beast and the roms went and adjusted for those differences. Where can I find that change so that I can implement it myself?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

It's here:
https://android.googlesource.com/platform/frameworks/base/+/android-4.2.2_r1/core/res/res/xml/power_profile.xml

or use an overlay like here:
https://android.googlesource.com/device/samsung/toro/+/android-4.2.2_r1/overlay/frameworks/base/core/res/res/xml/power_profile.xml


----------



## Nateware (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome, this more than solved my problem.


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

You can help solve the problem for future editions by submitting your fix upstream to CM and AOKP.

Just provide references as to why your new values are correct. FYI if you just say because team XYZ did it your fix wont get much attention. Provide links to documentation or aosp code.


----------

